# Mourning Dove chick seemingly abandoned



## Angelac7 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have been lucky enough to have two Mourning Doves successfully hatch a chick after a failed attempt. A couple of days ago, I noticed they had pushed an unhatched egg onto the cement below their nest and while I only watched for a moment so as not to disturb them, it looked like the egg had dropped as a result of them trying to push the chick out of the nest. I don't know much about how chicks are raised but I assume that is the only way for them to learn how to fly. 

I closed the blinds to hopefully make them feel safe and came back the next day to find the chick alone. I closed the blinds again in hopes that presumed safety was the issue and they would return. Today is the second day of no parents. The chick is 15 or 16 days old, today. I am worried that they have abandoned their chick for one reason or another, and if that is the case, I would like to take the chick to a local wild animal rehabilitation center where release into the wild is the ultimate goal. 

If someone has knowledge on whether or not this is the normal for the process of Mourning Doves raising their chicks, it would be much appreciated. If it seems the best idea to get the chick to the wildlife rehab center, some help on how to do this in the least harmful way to the chick would be welcomed, as well. 

Thank you for reading my long post. I am not very knowledgeable about birds. I do love animals, though. I don't want to mess up a normal process out of human worry!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They generally fledge at about 14 days old. Maybe he has left the nest and come back?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I bet they're still watching him from a distance. I have collard doves in my garden and a regular pair allowed their youngster (just the one) to feed along side them for a while but after a couple of weeks they started ushering it away and now they are without him at all. He likely comes down when they're not around but they're hasrsh about getting their young to fend for themselves. 
I know how you feel but we humans are often too emotional about nature and sometimes worry unnecessarily.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda is right. We have them in our garden every year. The parents will take them around with them to the feeders and birdbaths to teach them, and then they are pretty much on their own. But they should be around. Keep a watch on him anyway, just to make sure. He should be leaving the nest. Usually there are 2 which makes life a lot easier, as they stay together and keep each other company as they learn their way around. This one being on his own may slow him down a bit.


----------

